# Smoked Tilapia



## gavin16 (Aug 21, 2014)

Something new and out of the blue.. water that is! While I've never really heard of this fish, mom had a bag in the freezer she insisted I smoke while home.  So here it goes! 













20140821_163442.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Aug 21, 2014






2 hour brine with some kosher salt, brown sugar, pepper, touch of honey.













20140821_181956.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Aug 21, 2014






Let it sit out and dry for a bit while I prepped the smoker.  Didn't bother rinsing the brine off.  Tossed on some more pepper, paprika, and honey before I put them in.  













20140821_183310.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Aug 21, 2014






In the smoker @ around 215 for nearly an hour! 













20140821_194730.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Aug 21, 2014






They weren't the golden brown I had hoped, or the pic of them in the smoker doesn't give them that look, compared to in the bowl.  













20140821_194959.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Aug 21, 2014






Surprisingly turned out really good! Credit to Czarcastic's honey glazed tilapia post from a while back, made my first brine a success!


----------



## padronman (Aug 21, 2014)

I love tilapia!!!   Great looking smoke ya did there!

Scott


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks awesome, tilapia is a great fish !


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow.   Great job.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks tasty! We have a hydroponic farm here that raises Tilapia. The fish provide the nutrients for the veggies they grow, and the veggies clean the water for the fish. Both get harvested and are sold locally at the stores here. Pretty cool!


----------



## gavin16 (Aug 21, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! We have a hydroponic farm here that raises Tilapia. The fish provide the nutrients for the veggies they grow, and the veggies clean the water for the fish. Both get harvested and are sold locally at the stores here. Pretty cool!


That's pretty neat! I was really surprised how good they were, if they are a cheap fish I may be doing much more of them back at school.  Had Grandpa not've fried catfish (my all time favorite) tonight as well, I would've put together some acorn squash to go with this. But...













20140821_181906.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Aug 21, 2014






The cats were done before I started the tilapia were put on. I've always said fried catfish and crappie are the best, hands down.  But, that is being said by someone who lives just a few minutes from the Mississippi River hehe.


----------



## gavin16 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ah, and how could I forget! Before it is all gone - the other reason for no acorn squash.. Grandma's homemade blueberry pie! There was also a blackberry.. but that one is gone.. 

 













20140821_220100.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Aug 21, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 22, 2014)

How fun! Here's to your fish!!! That all sounded tasty! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## boykjo (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice lookin fish and pie G....................


----------



## cjbdvm04 (Aug 22, 2014)

Before we start praising the virtues of tilapia, we ought to take a look at the controversies surrounding it. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/02/science/earth/02tilapia.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

Personally, I don't think I've ever eaten a blander tasting fish. Should be called sea-cardboard,rather than sea-food.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 22, 2014)

If you have a problem with farmed tilapia I hope you don't eat farmed salmon or trout. 

I agree tilapia is not the fish that will make a killer dinner but nor is chicken and we still cook it. A lot: 60lbs/person/year (in USA).

Tilapia is an inexpensive fish ...with lots of garlic will make a decent meal. Same as chicken.

If overcrowding and feed are a concern...again...check out how the chicken is raised.

First world problems.


----------



## gavin16 (Aug 22, 2014)

cjbdvm04 said:


> Before we start praising the virtues of tilapia, we ought to take a look at the controversies surrounding it.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/02/science/earth/02tilapia.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> 
> Personally, I don't think I've ever eaten a blander tasting fish. Should be called sea-cardboard,rather than sea-food.


Honestly the same case can be made for bass, in my opinion.  Hence why my family doesn't fish much for it (I enjoy bass fishing and don't do it enough).  But with the right ingredients you can turn anything into a decent tasting meal.  Ex. I'm not a fan of white meat in chicken because it's so dry, but after I smoked a beer bird I had never had juicier breast meat - even eating cold out of the fridge! 

I can't speak much for tilapia except for what I cooked last night, first time (to my knowledge) I've had it.  And now I know I'll be doing more in the future (12 oz down, 59.25 lbs to go! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).

As per the farming practices, I am unfamiliar with the fish side, but I'm sure it shares similar controversies the livestock industry deals with everyday.  I know someone (including myself) would be willing to discuss it in PM or elsewhere.  

Enjoy!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 22, 2014)

LOL. That's 60lbs of chicken a year  not tilapia.


----------



## gavin16 (Aug 22, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> LOL. That's 60lbs of chicken a year not tilapia.


Ohh haha quick misread... Thank goodness.  Was gonna say, who the heck is eating THAT much tilapia a year.


----------



## padronman (Aug 22, 2014)

Gavin16 said:


> That's pretty neat! I was really surprised how good they were, if they are a cheap fish I may be doing much more of them back at school.  Had Grandpa not've fried catfish (my all time favorite) tonight as well, I would've put together some acorn squash to go with this. But...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God I LOVE fried catfish!!!   So good

Scott


----------



## driedstick (Aug 22, 2014)

That looks great, Wife loves that fish I will have to do some for her and we just got done picking about 2 gal of huckleberrys, That pie looks great!!!

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------

